# Anyone walk small puppies?



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Anyone walk smaller dogs together?*

I was sent a very short 2-way coupler when I ordered a bigger one on-line. I would rather just stick it in the mail to someone that could use it than ship it back to Petsupplies. It is 4" long on each side and 1/2" wide, black nylon. If anyone could use it, please just let me know and I'll send it to you.

I'll be going out of town for the week on Wed. so if I don't hear from anyone before that, just send me an email at [email protected] or leave me a PM and I will send it when I get home.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly - you might want to keep it. I bought the ones that are 3 way, and 12" long. I am working with them on it, but there is a lot of play between the dogs with the 12" I was thinking about going shorter when I want to just keep them in line on a walk. I would try it out - you might find if works for you in certain situations. 
Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess I shouldn't have said small puppies, I think I'm just nursing a bad case of MHS  My second dog, Lily, is a Bichon/Schnauzer mix weighting about 18 lbs with long legs, and when I tried to use it, Cooper was just all over Lily. Really what I need is the longer piece on Lily's side, and the shorter one on Coopers, but that's getting a bit too complicated. I did purchase a Outward Hound backpack for Lily, sized for dogs up to 18lbs, and it works great, I think Cooper is just too short legged to wear it though. I got it half priced, great deal.

Thanks for the suggestion though!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I ordered mine on ebay and you could create what you wanted. She didnt send the ring, but I just bought the pieces by lenght. You get to choose the colors and the length. If you cant find anything elsewhere, let me know & I will find the info on where I got it.
Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh that sounds ideal. The one I got is a good length, but the clasp is a bit too heavy for Cooper and it drags. I've just been having my husband walk with us so far, but he's a runner and not sure how long into the hot summer he'll last walking!
Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Beverly. Didn't you say you MIGHT get another Hav someday? If so, maybe you should just keep that one. 

But if you really want to give it away, we were figuring on getting one. New puppy Tully is still too small right now, of course, but later; thus I hadn't yet looked into what would be appropriate. So would this be a good one for 2 Havs? Older Minka walks really well on a leash right now.

Also, if anyone else here has any tips for how to walk Havs with a coupler...?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Jim,

We would LOVE to get another Hav, but if (when!) we do, the little coupler will be the last of my worries 

It's yours, a little welcome gift for Tully from his step-brother Cooper  
He is sooooo precious! And of course the catch? Pictures! lol

Send me your addy and I'll get it in the mail, probably next week.
[email protected]

Beverly


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, B.
_"And of course the catch? Pictures! lol"_ 
Well, maybe watch out, because I do like to take photos! 

Cooper's step-brother thanks you!


----------

